# Female vs Male Wine Makers Poll



## dragonsblood (Feb 10, 2012)

A friend I were having a conversation about are there more female or male wine makers? I think it is closer to 50/50 and my friend thought it would be closer to 75% male 25% female..
I thought this would be a great source for a poll..
So please help us out..
Thanks Jay
great food..great wine..great friends..


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 10, 2012)

Male here and my wife has nothing to do with it except drink. 

Add a poll to your thread or if you don't know how ask a mod to do it to keep track if you wish.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 10, 2012)

quite honestly i would say 85%Men and 15% women....it would be interesting if the forum mod could drill down to the membership numbers and see what the ratio is right here


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

I think Al is being generous with the amount of women. My wife has nothing to do with the wine making but loves drinking it. I do know a number of women in it but very few in comparison. If you've ever been to a wine competition I think you'll see the same thing. Again I know some very good female winemakers, just not that many.


----------



## pjd (Feb 10, 2012)

Male here, I have only met one female at my local home brew shop.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 10, 2012)

i previously would have thought i was generous as well, but since this forum has a lot of people from north of the border i wonder... last year i had some canadians come in to the winery...about a dozen women....most of them made their own wine because of the high taxes on alcohol up there....

if this was just Americans..i would say 98% men and 2% women


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2012)

OK guys, go back and check male or female (but I think you guys have all been male- but hey ya never know anymore!)


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

...and this is a shame as I think if more women were into it there would be a lot more awesome wines in the market place. I always try to get some females together for tastings when I am making some blends and looking for percentages of mix. I decide what I am going to blend then I set up 3 glasses with about 100ml in each one with different ratios. I do not tell them what the ratio is in each glass and ask for thier opinion on which they like best.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2012)

I try to do the same thing dan. Sometimes I even go with 5 choices.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I try to do the same thing dan. Sometimes I even go with 5 choices.



I have gone up to four just recently with some Chardonnay blends I did (Chardonnay/crabapple & Chardonnay/peach-appricot).


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 10, 2012)

I would also leave this poll up for a month since many don't check in too often.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2012)

I too always try and get some women together but they always seem to be not into it and slap me for asking!!!! Oh, you meant for wine tasting!!!!


----------



## cpfan (Feb 10, 2012)

I was in my favourite LHBS this week and here are the numbers for that visit...

store employee - female - makes wine with Artful Winemaker system
my wife and I - I'm the wine maker, but she helps sometimes (bottling especially)
man by himself - definite wine maker (had a good chat)
woman in and out quickly with 3 kits
older man & woman - he's the winemaker, not sure how much she helps.

So that's 3 males to 1 female, possibly 2 females.

Another viewpoint... I live in a Ferment on Premises province. Which means many people make wine in an FoP. The FoP staff are the real winemakers. Here's the staff numbers for my last visits to nearby FoPs (using codes for the FoPs to help me)...

T - men 2
W - women 2
PC - women 2
Th - women 1 (although she was one of the women at the PC store)
WE - women 1
NF - men 1, not sure if his wife makes wine or runs store but she has been there both visits

So here the women out number the men 5 to 3.

Al - you need to ask people from Ontario and New Brunswick if they actually make wine, or just get it made in an FoP.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Steve I didn't even think about FOP's but I could see then number of women there much higher.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 10, 2012)

Wine making..........Me..... 100%
Wine drinking... Me/Wife...50/50%


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I too always try and get some women together but they always seem to be not into it and slap me for asking!!!! Oh, you meant for wine tasting!!!!


  Straight to your corner young man, and leave those women here!


----------



## Dugger (Feb 10, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Al - you need to ask people from Ontario and New Brunswick if they actually make wine, or just get it made in an FoP.
> 
> Steve



Also, Prince Edward Island, British Columbia, Yukon Territory ( probably no members from there) and possibly Saskatchewan?? Not sure of the others, but definitely no legal fop's here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2012)

My Bride provides encouragemnet, moral support and quality assurance. She is the pasta maker and baker in the house. I am the cook and winemaker. It has worked well for more than 46 years.


----------



## dragonsblood (Feb 10, 2012)

Redtrk said:


> Male here and my wife has nothing to do with it except drink.
> 
> Add a poll to your thread or if you don't know how ask a mod to do it to keep track if you wish.



Thanks..Same here..well my wife is in charge of labels..but at times..not exactly sure what we maybe be sampling..lol


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 10, 2012)

Am I the only woman on here??!


----------



## dragonsblood (Feb 10, 2012)

chevs15 said:


> Am I the only woman on here??!



I certainly hope not..
I have personally started 2 male friends and 2 female friends on this great hobby.
I forgot to mention that my Dear sweet wife..does her fair share of harvesting of the fruit, blueberries, raspberries, rhubarb, and have started our own vineyard, fontenac, gris and a few new additions this next spring.
So she deserves more credit than I first thought.
Jay


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

No chev your not the only one. we have Julie, Leanne, Angelina, Nikki, and others that I cant think of right now not to mention Im sure there are a few I dont even know about due to their username not being gender specific.


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 11, 2012)

Well so far it looks like the ratio is 85% men vs. 15% female! Interesting to think about though........I've only ever really seen men at the LHBS, but the shop that I go to is owned by a woman, her family has been doing it for generations.


----------



## dragonsblood (Feb 11, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> Well so far it looks like the ratio is 85% men vs. 15% female! Interesting to think about though........I've only ever really seen men at the LHBS, but the shop that I go to is owned by a woman, her family has been doing it for generations.



I see that..I bet the ladies are just waiting to make their move and be counted..lol
Nice to see a lady that makes wine and also rides a Bike, now I bet that ratio would be very tiny, but 2 of my fellow wine makers are Harley riders, 3 if I include myself.
Any other bikers/winemakers?
Jay


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 11, 2012)

My wife helps to bottle but that's about it.


----------



## Winegirl (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm the winemaker in my house, but hubby is the muscles when it comes to lifting and he helps at bottling and drinking time. I'm in New Brunswick and we have a local FOP, they don't carry much for those of us that like to try recipes not from a kit, their main business is making wine for people, after they sprinkle their yeast.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

There we go, 2 more to the list!!!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 11, 2012)

Redtrk said:


> Male here and my wife has nothing to do with it except drink.



That is part of it. You gotta taste test it right?


----------



## Leanne (Feb 11, 2012)

I am a female wine maker and it is a craft that has been handed down through the female line of my family from generation to generation. My female cousins and aunts are all wine makers too. We are now teaching my nieces. Sexist I hear you cry........Not really, all the boys prefer drinking it to making it.


----------



## dragonsblood (Feb 11, 2012)

Leanne said:


> I am a female wine maker and it is a craft that has been handed down through the female line of my family from generation to generation. My female cousins and aunts are all wine makers too. We are now teaching my nieces. Sexist I hear you cry........Not really, all the boys prefer drinking it to making it.



Not sexist at all my good lady..I believe wine makers are not gender specific..and a womans touch always adds something special. 
In todays world you can be where ever your interests take you...
keep teaching..
never cry over spilt milk..but wine is a whole different story..


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 11, 2012)

I make it, hubby makes the beer. I drink the wine, WE drink the beer LOL! 
i think im on the winning side of this bargin


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 12, 2012)

Female here!!


----------



## LanMan (Feb 13, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> quite honestly i would say 85%Men and 15% women....it would be interesting if the forum mod could drill down to the membership numbers and see what the ratio is right here



Looks like you hit it on the head as of now.


----------



## dragonsblood (Feb 13, 2012)

vschlaff said:


> Female here!!



Please let me know how you enjoyed the raspberry peach, I luv anything peach and have never thought about that blend..I harvest about 40 lbs of raspberries each year..but need to purchase any peach that I care to blend.
Hmm..maybe need to pair up with someone from the south..for some Georgia Peach


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 13, 2012)

vschlaff said:


> Female here!!



I do the wine making in my house! My husband will taste test but he isn't much into wine. I actually tasted some homemade wine and insisted on learning how to do it. Ive never been a wine drinker. So hubby just keeps counting the carboys cuz now I'm hooked!


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 14, 2012)

dragonsblood said:


> Please let me know how you enjoyed the raspberry peach, I luv anything peach and have never thought about that blend..I harvest about 40 lbs of raspberries each year..but need to purchase any peach that I care to blend.
> Hmm..maybe need to pair up with someone from the south..for some Georgia Peach



I used more raspberry than peach. I liked the flavor but I think the peach tamed down the raspberry flavor. I cant really taste the peach in the wine. I used fresh fruit also! This was my first batch. Everyone that has tasted it liked it. They tasted at two months of aging and I bottled it right away. So Im thinking it will taste great real soon. But I will age it better next time! Over all it was a hit!


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 14, 2012)

vschlaff: Interesting post about peach and red raspberry.

I made both the Vinters Harvest peach and raspberry back in the fall. I was thinking of combining a gallon of each together. They are both in carboys going through the final aging.

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 14, 2012)

dragonsblood said:


> Not sexist at all my good lady..I believe wine makers are not gender specific..and a womans touch always adds something special.
> In todays world you can be where ever your interests take you...
> keep teaching..
> never cry over spilt milk..but wine is a whole different story..



That sounds yummy. If you decide to please let me know what you think about the taste when mixing half and half!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 14, 2012)

The other element you have to factor into this poll is that is really measuring *the gender of winemakers who spend time on this website and participate in polls*. 

It could be that the women are all too busy getting things done in the wine room while the men sit around in here talking about how much wine they make. 

I teach wine making classes, and the student rosters are about 50/50. It tells me that there is about equal interest, but what I don't know is how many of the students take it to next level.


----------



## Dana (Feb 14, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It could be that the women are all too busy getting things done in the wine room while the men sit around in here talking about how much wine they make.



BAHAHAHA love it!
Female here... I make the wine, I drink the wine


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2012)

C'mon girls, get in here and "rack" those numbers up!


----------



## thegypsy (Feb 15, 2012)

*male female poll*

Hello my name is Pat I'm from Montreal Quebec, Canada. I make wine with my brother in law, his wife (my sister) helps occasionally, my wife doesn't.
My mother makes wine now that my father is no longer there. She also helped occasionally when my dad was there. I don't know how this will affect the poll, but this is the situation in my family.


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 15, 2012)

Wade E said:


> C'mon girls, get in here and "rack" those numbers up!



I was just waiting for a "rack" joke.........I was just expecting it to come from Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> I was just waiting for a "rack" joke.........I was just expecting it to come from Dan!



I don't get it, what's the joke?


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 16, 2012)

*Male*

Another male winemaker. Statistics show that women _buy_ more wine (at least in the US). It's almost three to one. It appears from our poll that men would rather _make_ wine than buy it...

...or that men goof around on the internet, voting in polls, more than the women.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 16, 2012)

Another MALE here. But my wife loves to clean bottles & carboys. Even likes to help at bottling time. How GOOD is that! She also likes my blending "experiments" & of course DRINKING it. Roy FightingTown Creek Wines


----------



## Flem (Feb 16, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> Another MALE here. But my wife loves to clean bottles & carboys. Even likes to help at bottling time. How GOOD is that! She also likes my blending "experiments" & of course DRINKING it. Roy FightingTown Creek Wines



Is she for rent?


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 16, 2012)

Well Mike, She's not cheap & the travel time would kill you. But she sure can clean a mean bottle. Roy


----------



## grapeman (Feb 16, 2012)

It's not that women can't make wine. They are just smart enough to know that the guys will make it so the ladies drink it and the men can get what they want from the women. But the girls get their wine and a good time too. So maybe we need a new poll. Who is smarter, men or women winemakers?On second thought..... that might not be such a good idea.


----------



## marquis (Feb 17, 2012)

My vote if for males. They are good wine makes and have know some of my friends doing so.


----------



## pioneergirl (Feb 18, 2012)

I am a new member here and a female. Winemaking has been on my bucket list for several years, just now getting around to it since my husband started brewing beer first (we get a little competitive I suppose). I am the winemaker, my husband is the peanut gallery / toady (as Julie pointed out in another post)! He sits there and watches what I do and makes his comments at each stage in the game. And when he is brewing beer it's the reverse!
Carolyn


----------



## SouthernChemist (Feb 18, 2012)

A friend of mine and I have been doing the wine making together since the beginning. She makes sure she's around when we have to do something, and we've been dividing the financial responsibility fairly...I might buy the ingredients/kit, and she'll take care of the bottles and everything else or vice versa. It's worked out pretty well for us so far.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2012)

pioneergirl said:


> I am a new member here and a female. *Winemaking has been on my bucket* list for several years, just now getting around to it since my husband started brewing beer first (we get a little competitive I suppose). I am the winemaker, my husband is the peanut gallery / toady (as Julie pointed out in another post)! He sits there and watches what I do and makes his comments at each stage in the game. And when he is brewing beer it's the reverse!
> Carolyn



Pun intended???? LOL


----------



## QCStang (Mar 14, 2012)

thegypsy said:


> Hello my name is Pat I'm from Montreal Quebec, Canada. I make wine with my brother in law, his wife (my sister) helps occasionally, my wife doesn't.
> My mother makes wine now that my father is no longer there. She also helped occasionally when my dad was there. I don't know how this will affect the poll, but this is the situation in my family.


Hi Pat! Good to see a Montrealer on the board!

The wife and I met in Montreal! Although we live in the Ottawa region, our old hometown (Point st. Charles) is very dear to us!


----------



## stujol (Mar 14, 2012)

my wife does as much as I do. It is one of the reasons we think it is a great hobby. We both enjoy it. We also have got two other couples started making wine.


----------



## marly (Mar 14, 2012)

i make the wine at our house.i never was much of a wine drinker but now i enjoy it which is just as well as the addiction to make it seems to get worse once you start!! hehe.my husband doesnt drink nor does he help except to lift the carboys occasionly.i plan to buy a wine pump soon.our backs are not getting any younger!!


----------



## thegypsy (Mar 15, 2012)

QCStang said:


> Hi Pat! Good to see a Montrealer on the board!
> 
> The wife and I met in Montreal! Although we live in the Ottawa region, our old hometown (Point st. Charles) is very dear to us!


Same here, I am happy to know that there are some Montrealers or ex-Montrealers on this forum.


----------



## ksue (Mar 15, 2012)

My husband and I make wine together, we set up a cellar, 25 carboys and counting. When we have company over we go to the cellar and sample, I had not thought of mixing but I really like that idea, who knows what you will come up with.


----------



## ksue (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Marly, 

we bought a bus cart, it is the same height as our sinks and the same height as our shelves where our carboys are storred during fermentation and aging. It has been a total back saver, we just slide it from one serface to another, it is way less lifting.


----------



## marly (Mar 15, 2012)

bus cart sounds like a good idea .id like to win the vaccum transfer wine pump contest.I am going to find out the duty,taxes etc , to order one in from usa to pei, canada.every one seems to think it's great.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2012)

Ive shipped pumps over around there in Canada a few times. It was usually around $60 but there were a few instances were a sub contractor of shipping charges you guys another $30 or so and there is no way for us to know that.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm the resident wine maker here. My wife only helps with the bottle washing and wine tasting when it comes time to backsweeten so as to make sure it's good to both of us. "Got to keep momma happy".


----------



## ksue (Mar 16, 2012)

chevs15 said:


> Am I the only woman on here??!


nope you have company here, my husband and I both make wine, we spend a couple hours most nights brewing, botteling and of course sampeling


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 16, 2012)

We are male and female who make wine together!


----------



## reefman (Mar 16, 2012)

Just the male in this family makes the wine.
The female is here to complain about the male wine making hobby. 
We (she) have yet to taste my first batch. Hoping to bottle this weekend.
Maybe she'll stop complaining if it turns out okay.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 16, 2012)

Male here. I make the wine and other beverages. My wife is the "Official Tester/Taster". She let's me know what to keep and what to give away as gifts.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 16, 2012)

I am a male vintner and my wife has nothing to do with it but being supportive of my need to, as she puts it, "Get head over heels involved in yet *ANOTHER PROJECT!"* She will taste a small amount as a flavor tester but rarely drinks.

She calls me "Project Man."

I'm willing to bet that most winemakers are by nature "doers." It would be interesting to ask sometime whether vintners here see themselves as project-driven or not. I'll bet most are. I am. I have a variety of so-called "hobbies" going all at the same time that are probably better defined as projects.

I began making wine when I found I was gluten intolerant and had to quit drinking beer. Now there are some gluten free beers, but I prefer the wines.


----------



## dragonsblood (Mar 17, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I am a male vintner and my wife has nothing to do with it but being supportive of my need to, as she puts it, "Get head over heels involved in yet *ANOTHER PROJECT!"* She will taste a small amount as a flavor tester but rarely drinks.
> 
> She calls me "Project Man."
> 
> ...


 
I would agree, at least thats true for me, I have a regular full time office job, but have many hobbies, ( maybe too many) wine making is just one, which started from my gardening hobby , which produced excessive amounts of fruit ( raspberries,blackberries,blueberries,rhubbarb..etc) so a friend suggested I make wine out of all this fruit. Recently that led to starting my own vineyard. Besides these hobbies I do woodworking,build furniture,landscaping and raise organic beef. Well those are some of my major hobbies..besides outdoor activities, hunting and fishing.


----------



## Pebbles (Mar 18, 2012)

I am the wine maker in this & a female. I did start doing this after my beer brewing hubby encouraged me to. So now we are a family of brewers & my second bathroom is now the fermetation room.


----------



## Bert (Mar 18, 2012)

The wife and I both make wines....I do some, she does some and we do some together....And we both enjoy drinking the wine...


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 18, 2012)

The only thing my wife contributes to my hobby is supplying me with a steady stream of empties so I must be doing something right.


----------



## dragonsblood (Apr 17, 2012)

Putterrr said:


> The only thing my wife contributes to my hobby is supplying me with a steady stream of empties so I must be doing something right.


 Well then I would say she is doing her part...
I am surprised that the female vs the male wine makers is roughly 15%..of the wine makers I know..it close to 50%..big difference..


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe if this was a telephone talk wine forum where instead of posting they called one another the poll would be the other end of the spectrum! LOL. My wife barely uses a computer but will talk on the phone for about 2 hours every night and Im not exaggerating! Thank God we have all distance!


----------



## NJTom (Apr 20, 2012)

The more wine I drink, the better women look!!!


----------



## Neviawen (Apr 21, 2012)

I do the wine making in the house. My husband drinks wine when it's made. I also have a cousin that makes wine commercially and she has always said that in the wine industry women are the minority.


----------



## dragonsblood (Jan 16, 2015)

*Has this changed at all in 4 years?*



dragonsblood said:


> A friend I were having a conversation about are there more female or male wine makers? I think it is closer to 50/50 and my friend thought it would be closer to 75% male 25% female..
> I thought this would be a great source for a poll..
> So please help us out..
> Thanks Jay
> great food..great wine..great friends..


 
I was wondering if the ratio has changed at all in 4years?


----------



## ozzie (Jan 16, 2015)

After voting and getting the poll results, I'd have to say I agree, and the 15% women might even be generous. 

I've just gotten into making wine, and have been to a few classes, asked around a lot, hung out at the local brew store, etc. So I've run into about 20-25 people who make wine....absolutely ZERO women.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 16, 2015)

I must say that I do sell alot of Allinonewinepumps to women who make their own wine.


----------



## cintipam (Jan 16, 2015)

I can tell you that I was impressed how well the folks at the LBH remembered me till one confided that I was the only woman who comes in alone. Most women got to stand around and hold their own purse while hubby shopped. That be said, Cincinnati is traditionally 10 years behind everywhere else. In fact Mark Twain said if the world were going to end he'd just go to cinti and have another 10 years.

If it matters hubby who mostly drinks beer only like a few of the wines I make. Friends and family don't hesitate to drink my wine tho.

Pam in cinti


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm thinking it's closer to 40% women to 60% men


----------



## LeChat (Jan 16, 2015)

There is no option for "in transition".... 

Kidding, I am just a regular dude.


----------



## garymc (Jan 16, 2015)

What's the question? Are you supposed to say if you are a male or a female? Or are you supposed to say if you think there are more male or female winemakers?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I would say there are more female's involved in wine making. It doesn't matter what part they play whether it is labor, taster, CEO, CFO, beneficer or whatever. Without her in one of these roles I would not be making wine either.


----------



## Dhaynes (Jan 17, 2015)

With us it is a team effort. We are empty nesters who started making wine in part to have something we could enjoy doing together. I'm the science nerd. She is the record keeper. I do the heavy lifting. She does the mixing. One of our favorite past times is sitting in bed on Saturday morning drinking coffee and reading wine kit reviews online on my iPad to make our wish list of kits we want to make. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Spekky (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a woman, my husband just buys his beer. I love to learn how to produce my own foods, live of the land, that kind of thing. I have only just started wine making but I love the idea of growing my own fruit or collecting wild fruit and turning it into wonderful things like preserves and best of all WINE!!!! Or cider. Lol.


----------



## cooldood (Jan 17, 2015)

I would have voted for other but there wasn't a choice.

Why do you hat my people so much


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 17, 2015)

cooldood said:


> I would have voted for other but there wasn't a choice.
> 
> Why do you hat my people so much


 
maybe a hat would keep that bird off your head

cheers


----------



## Julie (Jan 17, 2015)

My question is why? What difference does it make how many women are making wine versus how many men are making wine?


----------



## bkisel (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess in my household it is both... as my wife will sometimes allow me to use _her_ kitchen sink.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm the winemaker here, my husband does not even like wine! He is a beer drinker and I make that too. I started making wine thinking that the sulphites in wine may be the reason for head aches. I do not have the head ache problem I used to have buying commercial wines....my problem now is just drinking too much of my own!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Julie said:


> My question is why? What difference does it make how many women are making wine versus how many men are making wine?



Julie it makes no difference, it is just the trivia of knowing it. Just like when we pulled folks on the age of winemakers. I found that to be very interesting. To us makes no difference and is useless information that is just fun to know.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 17, 2015)

My guess was stop on! I guessed it would be 80% male, 20 female. In our house I make all the wine, do the racking etc. Wife cleans all the bottles, & runs the All in one bottling as I cork & polish the bottles. Not sure if that 80-20, I'll say 50-50!! ( I hate to clean bottles!) Roy


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 17, 2015)

In the series "Winemakers, there are lots of women in winemaking in the commercial side. I have seen a good many women in other media that are commercial winemakers. I agree, I would have thought there would be more women making wine than is represented in this forum.


----------



## tanddc (Jan 17, 2015)

We are a joint effort as well. This is one of the few hobbies my wife and I have found that we both enjoy. It has brought us closer together and strengthened our relationship. Last night we tested some Luna Rosa out of the carboy (not ready...bummer) and tonight we are bottling DDDB tropical blend. I started wine making and do most of the hands on stuff but she helps and keeps me organized (full time job that last one). 

Tim


----------



## heatherd (Jan 17, 2015)

I am a female winemaker and I have a friend who is as well. We are the only lady wine makers I know around here. Add to that the fact that I am a female architect and my friend is a female engineer, and we are rare as unicorns. 

I can tell you, if you poll my homebrew store you would find 99% men and 1% women. I have never actually encountered a female brewer there. The other patrons are all surprised when I show up as something other than the beer-drinking girlfriend of a brewer guy. They have wine making classes, but it seems like the people who take them are mostly men. Possibly they are beer makers who have decided to make wine too.

Heather


----------



## cooldood (Jan 17, 2015)

Putterrr said:


> maybe a hat would keep that bird off your head
> 
> cheers


That has to be the hairiest bird I have ever seen 
Well technically I never see it but I keep looking


----------



## dragonsblood (Jan 18, 2015)

tanddc said:


> We are a joint effort as well. This is one of the few hobbies my wife and I have found that we both enjoy. It has brought us closer together and strengthened our relationship. Last night we tested some Luna Rosa out of the carboy (not ready...bummer) and tonight we are bottling DDDB tropical blend. I started wine making and do most of the hands on stuff but she helps and keeps me organized (full time job that last one).
> 
> Tim


 That always makes for a great relationship when you can share the same interest. My dear wife is in charge of labels..and since she was a graphic artist it was a natural fit.


----------



## bsassy2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Both my husband and myself are involved in the hobby. I think I am more into it as I do a lot of the research. Both of us enjoy wine and love this hobby


----------



## richmke (Jan 24, 2015)

My wife and I are both involved. She "tastes" the wine and tells me if I'm on the right track. Like Mae West said: "I'll try anything once, twice if I like it, three times to make sure.". But, it doesn't stop at 3.


----------



## Charlesthewino (Jan 25, 2015)

In my house, I do the making and sampling. My wife gives the thumbs up or down. We often disagree however. She says many of the wines are too strong and I like them just fine. Some that I think don't taste as good...she really likes. It's a nice contrast.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2015)

I just discovered this today. I national wine club for women. They have chapters all over including Pittsburgh. http://www.womenforwinesense.org/


----------



## richmke (Jan 26, 2015)

Can I join? I don't mind being in a room of tipsy women.


----------



## vindiva (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in SoCal and am a member of a group of winemakers here. I'd have to say I am absolutely a minority as a female (in this area, anyway). I believe I have met 2 other female winemakers and all the rest have been men.


----------



## heatherd (Jan 26, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> I just discovered this today. I national wine club for women. They have chapters all over including Pittsburgh. http://www.womenforwinesense.org/



They have a competition but apparently everything has to be identified as a varietal, and there is no "table wine." Leave it to the French... I suspect they would not care for wine from welch's or dandelions.


----------



## dragonsblood (Mar 30, 2015)

*A lil Wine to go with all that cheese*



richmke said:


> My wife and I are both involved. She "tastes" the wine and tells me if I'm on the right track. Like Mae West said: "I'll try anything once, twice if I like it, three times to make sure.". But, it doesn't stop at 3.


Being from Wisconsin..making wine pairs well with all that great cheese we produce...but that could also be said for all of the Breweries..(some excellent Micro's) to go with all those great brats we consume while watching those Packers games.
Ok..were have it pretty damn good here in Wisconsin..


----------

